# Long Stay Rental(6m+) - Large Dog



## fortunesfavorite (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi 

Has anyone had experience of or know of anyone that has managed to get a long stay rental that has a large dog. We are ideally looking to rent in the Paphos area.

Any information would be much appreciated.

Thank You


----------



## lornic (Aug 1, 2011)

fortunesfavorite said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone had experience of or know of anyone that has managed to get a long stay rental that has a large dog. We are ideally looking to rent in the Paphos area.
> 
> ...


Hi

We are in the process of relocating to Cyprus with two labradors and a cat. We looked for property to rent in the outskirts of Nicosia and the Oroklini/Pyla areas and had very few to choose from. A number of agents told us straight away that it would be very difficult and quite a few didn't bother calling back or cancelled appointments as they couldn't find anything!!

In the end, we found a British agent who managed to find about 6 properties in Oroklini and Pyla that would take pets and we have rented a lovely villa through her. We didn't find anything to view in Nicosia!

I think you have more luck in expat areas where landlords are used to such requests, so you should find something in Paphos. 

Good luck.
Lorna


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, I know of places that do rent to tenants with dogs. My in laws allow tenants with dogs in their property. There are places but it is a matter of finding them.


----------



## Nilla (Jul 28, 2011)

There's a lot of empty properties in the Paphos area, so you shouldn't have any problems to rent with pets, some apartment complexes have rules against pets but if you're looking for a villa it's very easy to find one. Nothing like the UK where it's like a job interview to become a tenant.

We rented with two cats a few months ago and there were plenty of properties to chose from, the contract here also allows larger pets i.e. dogs against an extra 200 euro deposit. You can try the people we're renting from Cyprus Villas - Your No1 Source for Villas in Cyprus, Coral Bay, Peyia and Paphos they have both dogs and cats themselves and they're very friendly. We just sent them an e-mail a few weeks before we were going and they got back to us straight away with several pet friendly long term rentals. They focus mainly on Coral Bay and Peyia which might not be the area you're looking for, but they'd definitely be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

we took our golden retriever out to Kamares 8 weeks ago. We found plenty of villas around paphos area that would take dogs, no problem


----------

